# Would you approve this?



## mark handler (Nov 25, 2010)

Would you approve this?

http://www.wimp.com/walkingdownstairs/


----------



## Mark K (Nov 25, 2010)

If this was in an ammusment park would it not be acceptable?

Would expect that the code required stair width would not change.  Thus it is possible that when it displaces part of an code required stair that it may create a code violation.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 26, 2010)

Mark K: well you are right. But for fun I would say yes to it. Now how about the egress one for going up.


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is old school:::

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_M7qrLlQfQFA/SQ_bmfuln6I/AAAAAAAABQw/_giveT1sgrg/s400/Project1.jpg


----------



## Yankee (Nov 26, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> That is old school:::http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_M7qrLlQfQFA/SQ_bmfuln6I/AAAAAAAABQw/_giveT1sgrg/s400/Project1.jpg


That's a poster child for why codes got developed . . .


----------



## Mech (Nov 29, 2010)

RJJ: I think MC Escher would be need to design the "up" slide.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Mech: LoL!


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

You bet.

1234


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 3, 2010)

Love the photo Yankee.  A school near where I grew up had one of those.  My K-6 school was built right after Our Lady of Angels, so it was mostly one story with each classroom having a direct exit to the outside.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Lady_of_the_Angels_School_fire


----------

